# Muskingum River Madness



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I decided to make the 1 hour drive to a dam on the Muskingum River. It happened to be a great choice and I got to fight some awesome river beasts. All fish were caught on jerkbaits but you have to go watch and see how powerful and fun these fish can be! I need to upgrade my leader material for sure. Next time I wont be getting beat as much! Enjoy this live report and let me know down below what is your go to set up for Hybrids.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Cool video,looks like a fun place to fish


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy

Next time go to steel leader or just use your braid. There are a lot of gar in that river and they will attack just about anything.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'd skip the leader an go straight braid,especially in water like that.
I've also had mono break from the split ring on my bait. I like braid-snap-to lure,for most of my fishing...


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Karl Wolf said:


> Cool video,looks like a fun place to fish


I need heavier gear for these beasts for sure lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'd skip the leader an go straight braid,especially in water like that.
> I've also had mono break from the split ring on my bait. I like braid-snap-to lure,for most of my fishing...


Yea straight braid for now on at this specific location.. what knot do you tie and are you afraid of slippage


----------



## Snookhunter52

It looks like the first fish was a huge hybrid and you weren't able to turn him. When i'm fishing below greenlawn i'm fishing with two rods. One is a medium light inshore ugly stik with a 3500 penn spinfisher filled with 15lbs power pro (swimbait rod). The second setup is a 4500 spinfisher with a medium penn squadron. I tie 30lbs fluorocarbon leaders on them. These setups also work good for large snook and redfish. I have yet to have a fish spool me or snap my line with either setup.


----------



## Snookhunter52

If you're going to add wipers to your repertoire I would definitely up the size of your reels and tie on heavier leaders.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Yea straight braid for now on at this specific location.. what knot do you tie and are you afraid of slippage


Palomor knot. Since I have switched to braid 8/9 years ago I have not had a palomor knot fail me. But I also use a snap 90% of the time. I found that when my knot would slide into the gap of the o-ring and I felt like it weakened my line at the knot. 
The only time I use a leader now is if I think I'm not getting bites because the water is really clear(like the small creeks you like to fish).


----------



## Shortdrift

Enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Snookhunter52 said:


> If you're going to add wipers to your repertoire I would definitely up the size of your reels and tie on heavier leaders.


Yea I need to upgrade the leader to 20lb atleast. I think the 20lb braid will hold up fine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Shortdrift said:


> Enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


No problem man! I enjoy sharing my adventures with everyone


----------



## Snookhunter52

I hope you get another chance at a monster and see you post a video of the fight. There's some monsters in there. Those wipers are a different animal and put other freshwater fish to shame.


----------



## Macky

Iv'e Been wanting to hit the Muskingum for some Flatheads, I have read some good things about that river and catfishing. And a note about Power Pro line - I had it on my Musky rod for a short time and it seemed to break well below its rating when I broke off a nice Bucktail on a snag with little effort, just my experience so maybe others have had better. Good luck!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Snookhunter52 said:


> I hope you get another chance at a monster and see you post a video of the fight. There's some monsters in there. Those wipers are a different animal and put other freshwater fish to shame.


I make sure to let people know of their power when folks say a 4lb smallmouth puts up the best fight pound for pound! lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I


Macky said:


> Iv'e Been wanting to hit the Muskingum for some Flatheads, I have read some good things about that river and catfishing. And a note about Power Pro line - I had it on my Musky rod for a short time and it seemed to break well below its rating when I broke off a nice Bucktail on a snag with little effort, just my experience so maybe others have had better. Good luck!


 am taking a catfish rod with me next time.. I need a bigger set up though


----------



## Lightning2002

The damn looks a lot different than it used to when I fished it for shovelheads. There used to be a slab to the left of where you are fishing. In the old, old days there used to be a mill in the spot you were standing, which was part of it.


----------



## polebender

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Yea straight braid for now on at this specific location.. what knot do you tie and are you afraid of slippage


Palomar knot for braid!


----------



## Karl Wolf

Macky said:


> Iv'e Been wanting to hit the Muskingum for some Flatheads, I have read some good things about that river and catfishing. And a note about Power Pro line - I had it on my Musky rod for a short time and it seemed to break well below its rating when I broke off a nice Bucktail on a snag with little effort, just my experience so maybe others have had better. Good luck!


I've been using powerpro for many years. Some rods I've had the same line on them for several fishing seasons.
No problems at all with the brand.

All lines will get a weak spot after usage.


----------



## Eyegagger

cool video, appreciate it !You're knot selection is good man I catch walleye that Erie from 17 in to 11 lb as well as 13 and 14 lb sheephead(black drum) lol, with 10 lb power pro with the same leader material and the same two knots you use and I have never broke off knock on wood! I think the most important thing with the medium action rods and 2500 series reels the drag is the most important thing when you're catching fish like that. And I also noticed that fluorocarbon does not seem to have as good of not strength as just a good mono does but just my two cents.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

Eyegagger said:


> cool video, appreciate it !You're knot selection is good man I catch walleye that Erie from 17 in to 11 lb as well as 13 and 14 lb sheephead(black drum) lol, with 10 lb power pro with the same leader material and the same two knots you use and I have never broke off knock on wood! I think the most important thing with the medium action rods and 2500 series reels the drag is the most important thing when you're catching fish like that. And I also noticed that fluorocarbon does not seem to have as good of not strength as just a good mono does but just my two cents.


Yea I have began to realize I am not tying many loops on the fluorocarbon end of the knot.. I haven't broke off yet knock on wood too lol


----------

